# Romance in movies



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

I noticed that there are a lot of Christmas-romance movies over the years with a similar plot: Therr is a well-to-do woman who comes from an urban area to a smLl town for a business transaction. 

She may be engaged to a rich guy back in the city, but she meets a small town guy that is not rich, but he’s a charming, nice guy. They end up taking walks in the snow, grabbing lunch a few times, having flirty talks, and she is usually charmed by something he does; maybe he carves snowmen out of cedar. 

They end up falling in love, and it’s not about money, houses, or vacations, but just about the genuine connection they have. 

To be honest, I can actually stomach these movies, because that looks like real romance to me. I know several women who like this type of movie. 

If people like this type of movie and this idea of romance, why does it not happen in real life? It’s all doable. It’s not like watching a movie with time travel, or watching two billionaires romance each other, but the stuff in these “Hallmark” type movies is all doable, so why does it not happen this way in real life?


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Hollywood movies are a TERRIBLE model for romance in the same way that porn flicks are a terrible model for real sex (or James Bond movies for intelligence work). Both are fine fantasies, but woe be to anyone who thinks that they represent reality. 

Money affects people's lives in a lot of ways. Its not just a number. I remember when my girlfriend was disappointed that I didn't buy her flowers. At the time I was a *poor* student. Those flowers literally would have meant that I didn't eat for 2 days. (I ate canned spinach and rice as the cheapest nutritious food I could find).

Poor people can take dates on carriage rides, don't live in 2000 square foot artists lofts in Manhattan.


----------



## Rick Blaine (Mar 27, 2017)

I agree with you, OP, as I plan on marrying Jennifer Garner. I just have to get her to find my cottage in the little hamlet where I live in my small corner of the world. It is written.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

southbound said:


> I noticed that there are a lot of Christmas-romance movies over the years with a similar plot: Therr is a well-to-do woman who comes from an urban area to a smLl town for a business transaction.
> 
> She may be engaged to a rich guy back in the city, but she meets a small town guy that is not rich, but he’s a charming, nice guy. They end up taking walks in the snow, grabbing lunch a few times, having flirty talks, and she is usually charmed by something he does; maybe he carves snowmen out of cedar.
> 
> ...


I see that you also have watched "Christmas Inheritance" on Netflix recently. It was better the first time I saw it and it was called "Sweet Home Alabama".


----------



## Rick Blaine (Mar 27, 2017)

Fozzy said:


> I see that you also have watched "Christmas Inheritance" on Netflix recently. It was better the first time I saw it and it was called "Sweet Home Alabama".



Notting Hill...


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

To clarify my earlier post. I think money matter, but it is NOT the only , or most important thing. I think that for a relationship to be happy a lot of different things need to all be compatible.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Rick Blaine said:


> Notting Hill...


"Nodding Off"


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

Rick Blaine said:


> I agree with you, OP, as I plan on marrying Jennifer Garner. I just have to get her to find my cottage in the little hamlet where I live in my small corner of the world. It is written.


I will fight you for Jen! Now that's romance, two guys willing to duke it out over a lady! lol


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm just wondering why people don't pursue this type of relationship in real life if it's what they find attractive.

I have known several women over the years who like the "Hallmark" type movie with a romantic plot like I described. So, if they like the movie, it must appeal to them in some way, but that is not the relationship they have in real life. They would probably have turned down the small-town motel owner in real life, but it appears interesting in a movie. In real life, it's more about money, which someone mentioned, and other things not so related to the movie. 

I know it's sometimes tough to explain what we mean in written word. Perhaps another explanation. Suppose I've been a little dry with my Christmas celebration in the last several years. If I watch a Christmas movie and am inspired by they way they decorate and such, I can actually do that in real life. I can cover my house in lights, cut my own tree, and all that kind of stuff. It's doable.


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

Not sure what you are saying but people do pursue this type of relationship.

My husband doesn't fly me around in a helicopter because he doesn't own one. But when we were dating he showed up to help me rehab my neice and nephews bikes for Christmas and we just talked and had a good time. I thought that was very romantic. He was supposed to be studying for finals but instead we were sanding and painting 👍


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

You missed some of the important plot lines.

Both parties are always hot. 

The man has some unspecified source of money clearly in excess of what he earns in his small town rural handyman business. This hidden money allows him to take substantial time off to spend wooing the woman.

He is usually a widower or victim of a Great Love gone wrong. Since then, he has been biding his time, uninterested in the locals while pining away at the picture of his One True Love For Eternity yet waiting for this unknown angel from "out there somewhere" to rekindle his interest.

The woman is almost always trapped in her current relationship by circumstance with a nominally caring but insufficiently rugged or emotionally engaged boyfriend.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

Because it's obviously a fantasy. Just like romantic novels and porn. I suppose there's a possibility it happens now and then in real life -- just like everything else -- but my guess is that's a rare occurrence and few people really believe in that. 

I personally think all of that is extremely silly but many women disagree with me so I'm no expert on what "we" think.


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

Openminded said:


> Because it's obviously a fantasy. Just like romantic novels and porn. I suppose there's a possibility it happens now and then in real life -- just like everything else -- but my guess is that's a rare occurrence and few people really believe in that.
> 
> I personally think all of that is extremely silly but many women disagree with me so I'm no expert on what "we" think.


So, you’re saying the thoughts of a real life romance like that is just silly? 

What’s your idea of a real romance?


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

southbound said:


> So, you’re saying the thoughts of a real life romance like that is just silly?
> 
> What’s your idea of a real romance?


Yes, I think it's very silly. 

Real romance to me is two people working together to build a *believable* life together -- and smiling at each other at their 50th anniversary dinner as they dance to their song and one says to the other "We did it". I didn't quite reach that goal but it's still the standard to me.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Ey?

Well for me love and romance is set apart. Love is... well whatever it is. Romance though, it's fun!

One issue I always had with marriage was the routine, not to mention routine sex, bleh! 

Romance for me includes many aspects; intimacy, flirts, teases, surprises, chase, and on a darker side, conflict, drama, and roller coasters! 
In movies and shows it's entertaining for the same reasons, but most people get tired of it though in real life, especially the darker sides of it. 

Yet I reckon romance shouldn't die in marriage - especially if the game is played right. Like, why does everything have to be so vanilla? 
Hell it can even be as simple as slipping a gift and note in her bag for her to find it later. Brings a smile to one's face, lights up the day. Romance.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

I think real romance works best when there is a lot of common ground. Hollywood may like the idea of "she is an astrophysics professor, he is a pro wrestler" sort of romances, but in real life most couples will be happier if they have a lot of common interests. If they enjoy similar discussion topics, enjoy similar athletic activities, travel etc. They need to have similar socio-economic outlooks - if he grew up thinking that the wealthy just live off the backs of the poor, while she has a high paying job as an investment banker, there is likely trouble.

In the same way that real good sex doesn't look like porn, real good romance doesn't look like movies.







southbound said:


> So, you’re saying the thoughts of a real life romance like that is just silly?
> 
> What’s your idea of a real romance?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

uhtred said:


> I think real romance works best when there is a lot of common ground. Hollywood may like the idea of "she is an astrophysics professor, he is a pro wrestler" sort of romances, but in real life most couples will be happier if they have a lot of common interests. If they enjoy similar discussion topics, enjoy similar athletic activities, travel etc. They need to have similar socio-economic outlooks - if he grew up thinking that the wealthy just live off the backs of the poor, while she has a high paying job as an investment banker, there is likely trouble.
> 
> In the same way that real good sex doesn't look like porn, real good romance doesn't look like movies.


Ey? Don't you think modern entertainment is actually exploring some more 'real' themes in its romance plots? It's not all over-top cliches, though alot of it is - true.

Like hell with decent writers in the script and actors you can actually see the chemistry in a scene the same way that you would feel the chemistry if you are actually living that scene.


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

anastasia6 said:


> Not sure what you are saying but people do pursue this type of relationship.
> 
> My husband doesn't fly me around in a helicopter because he doesn't own one. But when we were dating he showed up to help me rehab my neice and nephews bikes for Christmas and we just talked and had a good time. I thought that was very romantic. He was supposed to be studying for finals but instead we were sanding and painting ?


I’m glad there is one example here. What you described sounds very nice and romantic. 

For others, I guess my point was, why can’t romance and building relationships just be about the simple things in life? I didn’t mean it had to follow the exact plot of a movie, but why can’t it be about walks in the snow, backyard cookouts, eating at a nice quiet cafe while holding hands? That seems like that would be a lot more romantic, enjoyable, and memory building than bank accounts and all that stuff.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

southbound said:


> I’m glad there is one example here. What you described sounds very nice and romantic.
> 
> For others, I guess my point was, why can’t romance and building relationships just be about the simple things in life? I didn’t mean it had to follow the exact plot of a movie, but why can’t it be about walks in the snow, backyard cookouts, eating at a nice quiet cafe while holding hands? That seems like that would be a lot more romantic, enjoyable, and memory building than bank accounts and all that stuff.


I agree with that -- now. I'm not sure as a teenager or very young adult (I assume that's the targeted age but maybe not) that I agreed but I still believed in the romance of fairy tales then. Growing up changed my viewpoint but I still know people far into adulthood who want the fairy tale.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

southbound said:


> I’m glad there is one example here. What you described sounds very nice and romantic.
> 
> For others, I guess my point was, why can’t romance and building relationships just be about the simple things in life? I didn’t mean it had to follow the exact plot of a movie, but why can’t it be about walks in the snow, backyard cookouts, eating at a nice quiet cafe while holding hands? That seems like that would be a lot more romantic, enjoyable, and memory building than bank accounts and all that stuff.


Speaking for myself, I am very happy with the simple things in life such as you describe. Most of life is about enjoying those sorts of things together. I have never been attracted to any man because of money. Far more important to me is the sort of man he is. A man of good character is far more valuable than riches to me.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Fozzy said:


> I see that you also have watched "Christmas Inheritance" on Netflix recently. It was better the first time I saw it and it was called *"Sweet Home Alabama".*


*
* it was a real treat for me the 1st time I caught that movie on TV... it's up there with "the Notebook" for me... 



Cletus said:


> You missed some of the important plot lines.
> 
> *Both parties are always hot.*
> 
> ...


So true what you say here...

I am one of those who enjoys watching Hallmark Movies...though I do find myself making fun of how Unrealistic these plots are, there was one about a Prince not long ago... always 2 drop dead gorgeous people, no dysfunctions, you can almost hear the doves in the background.. if there are any children, they are angelic (laughable - kids are brats!)...some chance meeting, a snow storm, maybe they get stuck in a cottage together...the views are pristine... the man is generally MR CHARMING incarnate yet a good guy, with outstanding upright character... these type of 10's even being available...ha ha 

Hallmark does not go out of their way to show blatant cheating.. they try to keep things on the Up & up.. probably not very realistic either.... sad to say. 

Though.. still.. I eat these movies up...I know why.. I love the country, I love romance and they do hone in on how a couple builds intimacy in the little things... Even if they are unrealistic in many aspects.. there are pieces in these movies we can all relate to , or feel something in certain scenes... 

Like Random Dude said here :


RandomDude said:


> Ey? Don't you think modern entertainment is actually exploring some more 'real' themes in its romance plots? It's not all over-top cliches, though alot of it is - true.
> 
> *Like hell with decent writers in the script and actors you can actually see the chemistry in a scene the same way that you would feel the chemistry if you are actually living that scene*.


 Yes.. I feel this way too.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Openminded said:


> I agree with that -- now. I'm not sure as a teenager or very young adult (I assume that's the targeted age but maybe not) that I agreed *but I still believed in the romance of fairy tales then. Growing up changed my viewpoint but I still know people far into adulthood who want the fairy tale.*


When people say they believed in the Romance of FAIRY TALES.. what does THIS really mean ?? I suppose the answer is very individual...

I have described our beginnings in such a way - as to compare him to my "White Knight" and I was a "Damsel in distress"...He was there for me when I had hardships at home.. it's a part of our story... 

From doing 2 romantic threads here ...taken from the stories, people are generally more romantic in their youth, till their hearts are shattered.. many feel this is a necessary passage so they can put away such childish things...something to that effect...

When people use the term ROMANCE.. I would imagine we think upon a variety of things.. some may think of giving flowers & a box of chocolates (my mind never goes here)...

I think of best friends in love, walking on a country path holding hands, laughing, sharing memories, cuddling, intimacy... growing old together....

Wanted to add this:

The Best description of BEING A ROMANTIC and what that looks like is something I read a while back .... if one is wired like this.. it infiltrates much of how they see the world... I don't , however, feel it is all that unrealistic.. it's *not* about never having problems... or that a couple never fights, that we must be perfect, it's more about feeling another person is "very special" to us, we want to treat them that way... the pure joy of give & take.. and lasting love..



> Being Romantic means being sensitive, affectionate, and spritually-inclined.
> 
> The paramount quality of a romantic person is sensitivity. The romantic is a person who FEELS deeply, and attaches a lot of meaning to those feelings. Because of this, the romantic will express him/herself through such things as affection, verbal declarations of love, and meaningful gestures, all of which come from deep within.
> 
> ...


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

Openminded said:


> Real romance to me is two people working together to build a *believable* life together -- and smiling at each other at their 50th anniversary dinner as they dance to their song and one says to the other "We did it". I didn't quite reach that goal but it's still the standard to me.


My idea of 'romance' is making it to the 25 year mark *without *having killed your spouse and buried their body parts in separate dumps, Soprano style.

If a movie description on TV or Netflix even REMOTELY hints at it being a romance, my husband can't pass by it fast enough. I'm not a big fan of those lame movies either, so I never ask him if we could watch one.


----------



## Herschel (Mar 27, 2016)

You know how many #MeToo moments are in movies? How often does the dude ask the chick if he could kiss her? We all see itnplaying out and we can see their “love” develop. But we romanticize the idea of grabbing the woman and planting one on her after a highly climaxful situation.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

uhtred said:


> Hollywood movies are a TERRIBLE model for romance in the same way that porn flicks are a terrible model for real sex (or James Bond movies for intelligence work). Both are fine fantasies, but woe be to anyone who thinks that they represent reality.
> 
> Money affects people's lives in a lot of ways. Its not just a number. I remember when my girlfriend was disappointed that I didn't buy her flowers. At the time I was a *poor* student. Those flowers literally would have meant that I didn't eat for 2 days. (I ate canned spinach and rice as the cheapest nutritious food I could find).
> 
> Poor people can take dates on carriage rides, don't live in 2000 square foot artists lofts in Manhattan.


*Love is, and always has been what it is that is in the heart and not what it is in the pocketbook or ones bank account! Or even where we live or what we drive!

Which greatly makes me wonder that when we finally see Heaven, just how many banks and ATM’s are we going to behold?*


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

SimplyAmorous said:


> The Best description of BEING A ROMANTIC and what that looks like is something I read a while back .... if one is wired like this.. it infiltrates much of how they see the world... I don't , however, feel it is all that unrealistic.. it's *not* about never having problems... or that a couple never fights, that we must be perfect, it's more about feeling another person is "very special" to us, we want to treat them that way... the pure joy of give & take.. and lasting love..


Haha careful SA, some folks can be very romantic but their intentions and motives may be alot darker, 'tis a dangerous thing!


----------



## UKDJ (Oct 5, 2017)

There's a big difference between what women like to watch and what they want for their own life/future!


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

UKDJ said:


> There's a big difference between what women like to watch and what they want for their own life/future!


Apparently so.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

I've already got it figured out,
If Mrs Nail gives me the boot, I'm going to quit my job and start smoking pot. 
I won't be able to fight off the women.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Yup, you will be too stoned to put up much of a fight. Of course the women who want you may not be your first choice....



Mr. Nail said:


> I've already got it figured out,
> If Mrs Nail gives me the boot, I'm going to quit my job and start smoking pot.
> I won't be able to fight off the women.


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

Diana7 said:


> Speaking for myself, I am very happy with the simple things in life such as you describe. Most of life is about enjoying those sorts of things together. I have never been attracted to any man because of money. Far more important to me is the sort of man he is. A man of good character is far more valuable than riches to me.


That's good to hear. My feelings as well. 



Openminded said:


> I agree with that -- now. I'm not sure as a teenager or very young adult (I assume that's the targeted age but maybe not) that I agreed but I still believed in the romance of fairy tales then. Growing up changed my viewpoint but I still know people far into adulthood who want the fairy tale.


Not necessarily the teen or very young adults. Back in those days, it seems like it was all more about the person. All anybody cared about was having enough money to have gas in the tank and seeing a movie. But it's been my experience once one gets a little older, they are looking for money, status, and things of that nature.


----------



## toblerone (Oct 18, 2016)

I like the part where in every 'Hallmark' movie, the chick is engaged with or in a serious relationship with a dude and just straight up falls in love with some other guy.

Either the chick is really ****ing terrible about making relationship decisions in the first place, or she's a garbage person who is just conveniently with someone until someone better comes along.

edit: I thought about it more, and it happens both ways (guy dumps chick for another one sometimes as well). But, it seems to be a lot more of the chick dating an obvious ******* or just strings some dude along while she meets the man of her dreams.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

Cletus said:


> You missed some of the important plot lines.
> 
> Both parties are always hot.
> 
> ...


Nailed it!


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

toblerone said:


> I like the part where in every 'Hallmark' movie, the chick is engaged with or in a serious relationship with a dude and just straight up falls in love with some other guy.
> 
> Either the chick is really ****ing terrible about making relationship decisions in the first place, or she's a garbage person who is just conveniently with someone until someone better comes along.


The guy she’s originally with is the situation most want in real life. He’s got a career, money, and such, but the woman decides the other guy is more charming.


----------



## toblerone (Oct 18, 2016)

From what I've seen:

Both dudes are, financially speaking, really good catches. But the guy she's with has a fatal flaw that she somehow never noticed until she meets a new guy.


----------



## VermiciousKnid (Nov 14, 2017)

Modern romance movies are movies like The Notebook and Titanic. Two movies where a woman accepted a proposal of marriage, then cheated on their fiances, then ran off with the guys they cheated with. Isn't that the gist of them?


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

A woman's prerogative is to change her mind.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

VermiciousKnid said:


> Modern romance movies are movies like The Notebook and Titanic. Two movies where a woman accepted a proposal of marriage, then cheated on their fiances, then ran off with the guys they cheated with. Isn't that the gist of them?


Well to be fair the women in those situations in the plot tend to be pressured into the arrangement by their families. Still pretty cliche though.

There's better romance stories out there either than the Romeo and Juliet formula.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

I'm often disappointed by Hollywood romances where the men or women with good productive jobs are also presented as being dull / selfish / unpleasant in some way. The the "true" love interest is a wonderful person who doesn't happen to have a productive job. 

That just isn't something i see in real life. In generally good generous people will find a way to also be good to society and have a meaningful life. 


Also the Hollywood idea that poverty is "fun" is really annoying. The steerage class passengers having great parties in the Titanic. Poverty really isn't fun or glamorous.


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

uhtred said:


> I'm often disappointed by Hollywood romances where the men or women with good productive jobs are also presented as being dull / selfish / unpleasant in some way. The the "true" love interest is a wonderful person who doesn't happen to have a productive job.
> 
> That just isn't something i see in real life. In generally good generous people will find a way to also be good to society and have a meaningful life.
> 
> ...


I’m sure there are 100 different things people could take away from these movies. I see the true love over the money man as a genuine, caring person being more atttactive than money. 

I agree that true poverty isn’t glamorous or enjoyable; however, one doesn’t have to be made of money to enjoy life either.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

I'd be a lot happier with it if poverty in romantic movies actually resulted in people not being able to afford things that they need. Too often movies show poverty as meaning you have to drive an older car, or not have designer clothes. I think it misleads people about what poverty is like and can lead them to making poor choices in life

I completely agree that "wealth" is not important - but at the same time living in a big American city without a reasonably good job is really unpleasant. 

I agree that a good caring person is much more important than money, but the two are not exclusive. 




southbound said:


> I’m sure there are 100 different things people could take away from these movies. I see the true love over the money man as a genuine, caring person being more atttactive than money.
> 
> I agree that true poverty isn’t glamorous or enjoyable; however, one doesn’t have to be made of money to enjoy life either.


----------



## VermiciousKnid (Nov 14, 2017)

uhtred said:


> I'd be a lot happier with it if poverty in romantic movies actually resulted in people not being able to afford things that they need. Too often movies show poverty as meaning you have to drive an older car, or not have designer clothes. I think it misleads people about what poverty is like and can lead them to making poor choices in life
> 
> I completely agree that "wealth" is not important - but at the same time living in a big American city without a reasonably good job is really unpleasant.
> 
> I agree that a good caring person is much more important than money, but the two are not exclusive.


It cracks me up when a "poor" person in a movie has a nice apartment in NYC, San Francisco, etc. Anyone who has ever shopped for apartments in these places has to laugh at that.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Somehow their hot water works, and there are no roaches. They are able to whip up a nice dinner for their partner - served on paper plates because they are "poor". They don't miss dates because their car broke down, or because they are fixing leaking plumbing. 





VermiciousKnid said:


> It cracks me up when a "poor" person in a movie has a nice apartment in NYC, San Francisco, etc. Anyone who has ever shopped for apartments in these places has to laugh at that.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

southbound said:


> Not necessarily the teen or very young adults. Back in those days, it seems like it was all more about the person. All anybody cared about was having enough money to have gas in the tank and seeing a movie. But it's been my experience once one gets a little older, they are looking for money, status, and things of that nature.


There's a reason for that. Once people get to a certain age they've been paying their own bills for a while and know how expensive a decent life can be. Then they start thinking about settling down, children, etc. They decide they want the whole package. Someone they love AND who is capable of supporting a family and giving the children the advantages of social connections for when it's their time to begin the launch sequence.


----------



## BobSimmons (Mar 2, 2013)

Cletus said:


> You missed some of the important plot lines.
> 
> Both parties are always hot.
> 
> ...


Of course the emotional cheating happens almost instantly but in order to have the viewers side with the love interests, the other guy does something douchy. 

Of course handsome small town guy, despite knowing the woman is taken still makes his moves but hey real love right?


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

toblerone said:


> I like the part where in every 'Hallmark' movie, the chick is engaged with or in a serious relationship with a dude and just straight up falls in love with some other guy.
> 
> Either the chick is really ****ing terrible about making relationship decisions in the first place, or she's a garbage person who is just conveniently with someone until someone better comes along.
> 
> edit: I thought about it more, and it happens both ways (guy dumps chick for another one sometimes as well). But, it seems to be a lot more of the chick dating an obvious ******* or just strings some dude along while she meets the man of her dreams.


We watch many of these Hallmark movies so I should know what the general plot is like... the one getting dumped is generally someone TOO much of a workaholic / who doesn't have TIME to show their significant other... they are too rushed, too busy.. and lets face it.. in real life... this takes a toll on relationships too...

The man of a romantic woman's dreams = a man who ENJOYS spending time with her... he shows it with his actions, his being there... all those "little things" add up to show great care ...

I understand having to work... we both work full time...yet we'd not be considered highly successful chasing ambitious dreams like many today...we're simply content making a simple living , raising kids, owning our home, struggling to get kids through college... it's enough.. I work more than my husband these days... but darn it.. we still make the most of every moment together....I specifically looked for a job with hours that work for us & our schedules because we so ENJOY our time together... this is what it's all about.. 

I would imagine some people may put making BIG money, advancements in their career earning 6 figures over this...they would sacrifice much time together.. I know a couple who makes 5 times more than my husband (likely) but he's gone for a month at a time !! What kind of life is that... I would never want that life... no matter how many new cars they have in their driveway..... I wouldn't be happy, not romantically happy... it's not about money.. it's about sharing, spending time together...


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

SimplyAmorous said:


> toblerone said:
> 
> 
> > I like the part where in every 'Hallmark' movie, the chick is engaged with or in a serious relationship with a dude and just straight up falls in love with some other guy.
> ...


Great post. This would even go along with my average person thread. I live much closer to your lifestyle than most others chasing the supposed dream these days.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

The problem is, regardless of the originality of the plot line...

Movies only have 2-3 hours to tell a story and entertain an audience
TV shows well, they can stretch out a romance for seasons at a time, 1000+ hours even!
Games too, can stretch out a romance over 100+ hours

So of course, the romance in movies tends to be more corny, but all have the same goal -> entertain an audience

*Who wants to watch real life?* Myself, the last romance plot I enjoyed was John Connor being chased by Terminators but he's protected by a HOT Terminator 'girlfriend' who he tries to hide his affection for because she's a machine. And his mum Sarah Connor reminding him that "machines can't feel love" and wanting to dismantle her because of the threat lol - I love the tension in that series!


----------



## toblerone (Oct 18, 2016)

I realize I'm not the target audience: but it ain't like I'm expecting real life when I catch a glimpse of them. I just wish they'd have a less 'paint by numbers' plot line. It's why I hate crime procedurals and a lot of sitcoms.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

toblerone said:


> I realize I'm not the target audience: but it ain't like I'm expecting real life when I catch a glimpse of them. I just wish they'd have a less 'paint by numbers' plot line. It's why I hate crime procedurals and a lot of sitcoms.


Sadly, in the creative industry, originality is risky, and folk would rather invest in proven formulas, so we end up with copies and copies of the same thing.


----------

